# Body Piercing



## DiabeticDave (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi All

Newbie here. Well, I'm using an auto inject as part of the checking of my Blood/Gloucose..GL. My problem seems that even with the thing set at 5 (Ouch!!!!), I can't seem to get enough blood to rise, to satisfy the bl**dy machine, and these little strips are not cheap. As I'm doing this three or four times a day at the mo, I'd like a few tips on getting blood.......

Thanks in advance.........No Dracula like posters need reply....lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

hi dave i find if i hold my hand down for a few minutes prior to doing the jab then "milking it" slightly ie gently pushing down from my knuckle to the puncture wound that i will give me plenty of bloody for the machine 

hope this helps

mike


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 27, 2009)

wash your hands before lancing in WARM water! it helps, honest x


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hi dave i find if i hold my hand down for a few minutes prior to doing the jab then "milking it" slightly ie gently pushing down from my knuckle to the puncture wound that i will give me plenty of bloody for the machine
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> mike



Thanks Mike......I'll try that. Sugarbum, I'm doing that, as I was told that if you don't wash your hands, it could affect the reading.

Thanks


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

yes if you "milk" the finger it does help , like sugar said washing hands in warm water really does work


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 27, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Thanks Mike......I'll try that. Sugarbum, I'm doing that, as I was told that if you don't wash your hands, it could affect the reading.
> 
> Thanks



warm water dilates your vessels. I also struggle sometimes. I get really annoyed when ERROR comes up and thats another strip wasted. Im racking my brains as I saw a new device advertised that only needs 0.3ml of blood instead of the common 0.5ml- this could be useful for you (perhaps I saw it advertised in Balance?). Maybe  someone else can help me out here?!


----------



## aymes (Apr 27, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Hi All
> 
> Newbie here. Well, I'm using an auto inject as part of the checking of my Blood/Gloucose..GL. My problem seems that even with the thing set at 5 (Ouch!!!!), I can't seem to get enough blood to rise, to satisfy the bl**dy machine, and these little strips are not cheap. As I'm doing this three or four times a day at the mo, I'd like a few tips on getting blood.......
> 
> Thanks in advance.........No Dracula like posters need reply....lol



As everyone has said, warming up your hands and hanging your hand down by your side can really help. And 'milking' your finger (eurgh, I hate that phrase!) helps, although be careful that you don't squeeze too much or you can alter the reading. 

Don't worry too much about how it hurts, your fingers soon get used to it and toughen up, and you can join the rest of us in having those annoying black dots all over the side of your fingers!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

aymes said:


> As everyone has said, warming up your hands and hanging your hand down by your side can really help. And 'milking' your finger (eurgh, I hate that phrase!) helps, although be careful that you don't squeeze too much or you can alter the reading.
> 
> Don't worry too much about how it hurts, your fingers soon get used to it and toughen up, and you can join the rest of us in having those annoying black dots all over the side of your fingers!




Ha ha im glad its not just me who looks like they've got some contagious black dot disease lol


----------



## Caroline (Apr 28, 2009)

I find a warm drink also helps, you wrap your hand round the cup (make sure it's not too hot or you'll burn your hands). I also massage my hands on a semi regular basis which seems to help.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 29, 2009)

OK.......great start!!!..memo to self 'Read bl**dy instructions before use'

Just found out why I'm struggling to get a reading, regardless of putting a pint of blood at a time on the test stip....*note* the on bit. I've now read the instructions, and found that the tiniest bit of blood placed on the *END *of the test strip, works fine. Us men eh!!!!!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 29, 2009)

We are all guilty of not reading the instructions some times...


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

yup caroline is spot on took me ages to realise i had to slant my meter to the side slightly and get the blood on 1 of the edges was driving me mad then just re -read the bookletand off i went lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 29, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> OK.......great start!!!..memo to self 'Read bl**dy instructions before use'
> 
> Just found out why I'm struggling to get a reading, regardless of putting a pint of blood at a time on the test stip....*note* the on bit. I've now read the instructions, and found that the tiniest bit of blood placed on the *END *of the test strip, works fine. Us men eh!!!!!



And woman.....Lol


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 29, 2009)

DiabeticDave, if you think that's bad I decided one day to train the other half on what do if I am suspected of being hypo.

The other half was more scared at doing me than I was with my first ever use of a finger pricker. So I demonstrated how to change a lancet, insert the a new drum into the meter, turn it on and where to take the blood from the side of my fingers. Said thumbs were out of bounds.

After 6 goes, two cigarettes (to calm the other half's nerves)  5 different fingers and three strips later we got a reading off the meter. 

The other half didn't like the click from the pricker (the first priming stroke was funny... the other half expected a needle to come shooting out of the end) or the sight of *my* blood... 

Bless

Seriously, does anyone else let their other halves do blood tests for them?


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

i do and he is so brutal with me tez but he had an ex who was diabetic so was easy for him lol , i had my lil lad doing it at one point in the first week of it i was so nervous of the prick noise and it went into my skin ha


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah my other half knows how to do it, she works in the elderly care sector so is used to sticking things into people with great care and trying to be gentle to. sometimes this dont happen when she stabs me tho lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> yeah my other half knows how to do it, she works in the elderly care sector so is used to sticking things into people with great care and trying to be gentle to. sometimes this dont happen when she stabs me tho lol



ha ha that's because she has to live with you!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol thats probably right


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol thats probably right


 
I'm just so glad this thread wasn't actually about peoples body piercings, although it could have been an interesting read


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

hahahahaha yeah it could have been david


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha yeah it could have been david


 
So who is going to start the confessions?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol weelllllllll i do have a *cough* done hahahahahaha


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol weelllllllll i do have a *cough* done hahahahahaha


 

Sorry, missed that you splutered all over the post - again please?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I'm just so glad this thread wasn't actually about peoples body piercings, although it could have been an interesting read



iv'e got my navel pierced


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Sorry, missed that you splutered all over the post - again please?





insulinaddict09 said:


> iv'e got my navel pierced



lol i was kidding. i have none but 3 tats 

aaahhhhhh how nice a naval piercing!!!! lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i was kidding. i have none but 3 tats
> 
> aaahhhhhh how nice a naval piercing!!!! lol


 
Don't think I can add anything here  
Went for a naval piercing, they couldn't do it, they only had a 6" nail and they needed an 8"


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Don't think I can add anything here
> Went for a naval piercing, they couldn't do it, they only had a 6" nail and they needed an 8"



ha ha sorry... i wont say where the other one is...Lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha sorry... i wont say where the other one is...Lol


oh thats not fair!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> oh thats not fair!




i couldnt possibly devulge that information.. me being a lady and all  


spelling?????


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> i couldnt possibly devulge that information.. me being a lady and all
> 
> 
> spelling?????


 
Yeah and your point is? hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yeah and your point is? hehe



Ha ha you have been associating in the wrong circles me thinks


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 29, 2009)

I stuck a garden fork through my foot as a kid.....does that count??


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> I stuck a garden fork through my foot as a kid.....does that count??



ha ha yeah s'pose so dave... it's more than this bunch of pussys


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

bet i can guess where this piercing is


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> bet i can guess where this piercing is



go on then....... keep it clean please


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> go on then....... keep it clean please



awwww thats no fun then!!!!!!!!!! is it your *whisper*???? hahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

urrrmmm.... that is a secret that few people know....


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> urrrmmm.... that is a secret that few people know....



hahahahaha not very secret now is it tho!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

...............................


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ...............................



lol well i did used to have one but thats not for saying right now hahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

I think you are in the wrong forum mike


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think you are in the wrong forum mike



so which forum should i be in then????


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Im sure you already know that..... don't act all innocent with me...tut tut


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im sure you already know that..... don't act all innocent with me...tut tut



i have no idea what you meen!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i have no idea what you meen!!!!!!




oh ok i see you are still in denial


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh ok i see you are still in denial



denial???? isnt that in egypt???? lol


----------



## MarcLister (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> denial???? isnt that in egypt???? lol


Better than being insane. And in Paris.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> Better than being insane. And in Paris.
> 
> BOYS WILL BE BOYS I SUPPOSE ... TUT TUT


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

yup gits all of them


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yup gits all of them



that is very true


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> that is very true



Ha ha CREEP CREEP CREEP


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha CREEP CREEP CREEP



ssshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ssshhhhhhhhhh



sorry, never could keep my mouth shut


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> sorry, never could keep my mouth shut



lol i was gonna say something but i dont think i will after earlier on lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i was gonna say something but i dont think i will after earlier on lol



ha ha you clucking again lol 



p.s you still in skulk mode lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha you clucking again lol
> 
> 
> 
> p.s you still in skulk mode lol



lol im not in skulk mode anymore. just didnt want to be seen lol.

nah not yet lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol im not in skulk mode anymore. just didnt want to be seen lol.
> 
> nah not yet lol



thats guilt....  hope it gets sorted and us 3 musketeers can still have a laugh lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> thats guilt....  hope it gets sorted and us 3 musketeers can still have a laugh lol



lol yeah i do hope so. missing talking to her already


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah i do hope so. missing talking to her already



WELL thankyou!!!!! TOM!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> WELL thankyou!!!!! TOM!!!!!



lol ????? tom?????


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol ????? tom?????




He's tucked up in bed... no .... don't even go there!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> He's tucked up in bed... no .... don't even go there!!!!



go where???? oh yeah i didnt even think of that!!!!!!!!! i wont i promise. just wondered why you put tom!!!!!!!! in the post tho lol never mind


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> go where???? oh yeah i didnt even think of that!!!!!!!!! i wont i promise. just wondered why you put tom!!!!!!!! in the post tho lol never mind



coz your missing steffi so i thought i could have abit of debauchery with Tom... he likes it really  just wants me to chase him lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> coz your missing steffi so i thought i could have abit of debauchery with Tom... he likes it really  just wants me to chase him lol



lol ah i see. well steffi aint here and she aint talkin to me either so i guess i could do with you chasing me for abit lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol ah i see. well steffi aint here and she aint talkin to me either so i guess i could do with you chasing me for abit lol




Ok ...but you are supposed to at least pretend to run lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok ...but you are supposed to at least pretend to run lol



oooohhhhhhh so thats where i always go wrong then!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> oooohhhhhhh so thats where i always go wrong then!!!!!!!!



Yeah must be..... half of the thrill is in the chase and capture you should know that!!! lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah must be..... half of the thrill is in the chase and capture you should know that!!! lol



lol who was the comedian who used to have the catchphrase "oooohhhhh chase me" dead camp fella


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol who was the comedian who used to have the catchphrase "oooohhhhh chase me" dead camp fella




was it dustin gee or something like that??? how am i supposed to know that lol you are sooo random


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> was it dustin gee or something like that??? how am i supposed to know that lol you are sooo random



nah his name was kenneth something. had redish hair and a beard!!!!!!

lol yeah i can be dead random at times, but when you have been to work with some of the guys i have then its the only way to get through a day!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nah his name was kenneth something. had redish hair and a beard!!!!!!
> 
> lol yeah i can be dead random at times, but when you have been to work with some of the guys i have then its the only way to get through a day!!!!!



Umm dont know...einstein... you got any idea who mikes on about ???


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Umm dont know...einstein... you got any idea who mikes on about ???



lol even i dont know the guys full name!!!!!!

ah weelllllllll lets just forget it huni


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol even i dont know the guys full name!!!!!!
> 
> ah weelllllllll lets just forget it huni [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > lol even i dont know the guys full name!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > nope he was just on the tele. not films. could have been something kenneth, but sure his first name was kenneth!!!!!
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for that mike grrrrrr
> ...


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Umm dont know...einstein... you got any idea who mikes on about ???


 
Not Kenneth Williams was it? Carry on....


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Not Kenneth Williams was it? Carry on....



nope it wasnt him.

redish hair and just very camp. not sure if it was an act the campness or not.

could have been kenny??

kenny everit!!!!!!!! i knew id get there in the end!!!!!! lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nope it wasnt him.
> 
> redish hair and just very camp. not sure if it was an act the campness or not.
> 
> ...


 
Was his hair reddish?

He didn't put the act on, he was as bent as a nine bob note!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Was his hair reddish?
> 
> He didn't put the act on, he was as bent as a nine bob note!



yeah im sure it was like a reddy browny sort of colour.

was he proper bent then??? hahahaha was a funny guy tho


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> yeah im sure it was like a reddy browny sort of colour.
> 
> was he proper bent then??? hahahaha was a funny guy tho



reddish hair??? no it was dark brown!!!! you due your diabetic eye screening mike???


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> reddish hair??? no it was dark brown!!!! you due your diabetic eye screening mike???



lol actually i am due it. should have gone tomorrow, but with being away and all!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol actually i am due it. should have gone tomorrow, but with being away and all!!!! lol



tut tut dont take risks with your vision...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> tut tut dont take risks with your vision...



well i wasnt ment to be away tomorrow!!!! got told yesterday(tuesday) that i was needed all week and all next week so i have changed it for when i get home. lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> reddish hair??? no it was dark brown!!!! you due your diabetic eye screening mike???


 
Thank you, thought it wasn't red!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Thank you, thought it wasn't red!!!



ok ok so i cant tell the difference between red and brown!!!!!! so sue me!!!!!!! lol joke. really dont sue me einstein hahahaha


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ok ok so i cant tell the difference between red and brown!!!!!! so sue me!!!!!!! lol joke. really dont sue me einstein hahahaha


 
You're safe Mike! Fear not, all your assets will be in your wife and kids names, so there is nothing to go after


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ok ok so i cant tell the difference between red and brown!!!!!! so sue me!!!!!!! lol joke. really dont sue me einstein hahahaha



sue him sue him sue him  i'm a good reliable witness.... oh bugger... i need a character reference.... forget it


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> sue him sue him sue him  i'm a good reliable witness.... oh bugger... i need a character reference.... forget it



lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol



Einstein... sue him...  for wasting my time thinking of someone called kenneth with red hair!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Einstein... sue him...  for wasting my time thinking of someone called kenneth with red hair!!!!



lol sorry


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol sorry



ok ok your forgiven..s'pose


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Einstein... sue him...  for wasting my time thinking of someone called kenneth with red hair!!!!


 
Hey, I spent sometime on the problem as well. 

Now, at ?1200 an hour... hmmm oh, minimum charge one hour. 

Hey Mike, you owe me some dough, call it ?750 for cash!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Hey, I spent sometime on the problem as well.
> 
> Now, at ?1200 an hour... hmmm oh, minimum charge one hour.
> 
> Hey Mike, you owe me some dough, call it ?750 for cash!



hahahahahahaha oooohhhhhhhh hahahahahahahahahahha sorry david i thought you asked me for cash then!!!!!!!!!

ah i see you did  now we have a problem mate. can you deduct the tax from it for me as i dont pay tax.


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I'm just so glad this thread wasn't actually about peoples body piercings, although it could have been an interesting read



I've got one


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nope it wasnt him.
> 
> redish hair and just very camp. not sure if it was an act the campness or not.
> 
> ...



Frankie Howerd?


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

lol god here we go


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I've got one



wanna divulge where it is tez???? lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

careful tez you got him einstein all excited now


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> careful tez you got him einstein all excited now



hahahahahaha


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> careful tez you got him einstein all excited now


 

Hey Tez,

Think its Mike whose on the trail


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Hey Tez,
> 
> Think its Mike whose on the trail



hahahahahaha i just find it interesting thats all!!!!! lots of ladies i know have the naval done or somewhere else lol


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol who was the comedian who used to have the catchphrase "oooohhhhh chase me" dead camp fella



It was *Duncan Norvelle*.

Have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duncan_Norvelle


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

brightontez said:


> It was *Duncan Norvelle*.
> 
> Have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duncan_Norvelle



well i guess i was really wrong with my shout of it being kenny everit!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> wanna divulge where it is tez???? lol



I dunno - it's my left nipple. My secret's out It was going to be somewhere else but I the piercer said that area was too vascular.


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well i guess i was really wrong with my shout of it being kenny everit!!!! hahahaha



I think you mean Kenny Everett. Born Maurice Cole on Christmas day. He had lots of characters and Cupid Stunt's was "It's all done in the best possible taste!".

I met him at Capital Radio once. Very nice man.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well i guess i was really wrong with my shout of it being kenny everit!!!! hahahaha



tut tut... wasting more peoples time mike?? ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> tut tut... wasting more peoples time mike?? ...



hahahahaha yup i was sorry


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha yup i was sorry




Mmm... that remains to be seen... i somehow doubt that..


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmm... that remains to be seen... i somehow doubt that..



i was!!!!! how can i make it up to you???? lol


----------

